# left heart cath - Documention states



## Theresa Yeager (Feb 18, 2010)

Documention states:  A left coronary artery catheter was advanced and left coronary injection performed.  A right coronary catheter was used to inject into the right cornoary artery. Injection was also made into the left subclavian artery. Catheter was replaced with pigtail cath and aortic root inj was performed. Also states injection of internal mammary artery was made.
Also states a right coronary artery cath was used to selectively inject into the left subclavian artery .  PLEASE HELP, AM I MISSING ANY CODES ???
93508
93544
93540
93539
93556
93545


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 20, 2010)

Theresa Hartlage said:


> Documention states:  A left coronary artery catheter was advanced and left coronary injection performed.  A right coronary catheter was used to inject into the right cornoary artery. Injection was also made into the left subclavian artery. Catheter was replaced with pigtail cath and aortic root inj was performed. Also states injection of internal mammary artery was made.
> Also states a right coronary artery cath was used to selectively inject into the left subclavian artery .  PLEASE HELP, AM I MISSING ANY CODES ???
> 93508
> 93544
> ...



Looks good to me!

Jim Pawloski


----------



## pdrgos (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pam, CP*

Where is the by-pass graft for code 93540 mentioned?


----------

